# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  ساخت بانک اطلاعاتی در ویژوال بیسیک

## mr_yaghoobi

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من میخواستم یک بانک اطلاعاتی در ویژوال بیسیک بسازم
یه چیزایی یاد گرفتم ولی ساخت روابط بین جداول و  همچنین کوئری سازی در ویژوال بیسیک رو نفهمیدم
من یه برنامه میخوام بسارم  که برای دفتر نمره ازش استفاده کنم
یک جدول دارم برای مشخصات دانش آموزان
یک جدول برای مشخصات کلا
یک جدول هم که شامل دوتا فیلد کلیدی هست که باعث میشه این دو جدول به هم مرتبط بشن
حالا میشه با کوئری ها اطلاعات خاصی رو از این جدواول استخراج کرد
تو مرحله اول مشکلم با بانکه
این جداولو توی اکسس ساختم ولی توی وی بی نمیتونم
در ضمن با نوشتن ادامه دستورات توی وی بی هم مشکل دارم
کسی از دوستان هست بتونه کامل و مفصل راهنمایی و کمک کنه

----------


## behsa00

منم تقریبا یه چیزی شبیه این میخوام
اگه کاملش کردید ممنون میشم کد ها و نحوه درست کردنشو برام بدید :لبخند:

----------


## mr_yaghoobi

سلام
خوبی؟
من نتونستم تاحالا از کسی کمکی بگیرم..پیشنهاد میکنم باهم همکاری کنیم؟
شما تاحالا چه کاهایی انجام دادی؟
چه کار کردی؟
هدفت چیه؟

----------


## behsa00

راستشو بخواید من یه دانش آموزم و فعلا فقط ویژال بیسیک مقدماتی رو دارم یاد میگیرم
معلم مبانی رایانه مون از من خواسته این برنامه رو بنویسم 
اگه بشه میتونم برم المپیاد 
من تازه دارم یاد میگیرم
ممنون میشم کمکم کنی

----------


## mr_yaghoobi

سلام عزیز...
مشکلی ندارم...
اکسس چقدر بلدی..چه کارایی کردی...میتونی نمودار چیزایی که میخوایم رو بکشی...

----------


## behsa00

متاسفانه نه
من در مورد بانک های اطلاعاتی هیچی نمیدونم

----------


## robatic2009

سلام
دوست عزیز،شما بعد از ایجاد ارتباط و ساخت کوئری در اکسس ، بجای نمایش گوئری به صورت View باید به صورت SQL باشد که کدش بهت میده و میتونید از آن در ویژوال استفاده کنید

----------


## fshadh1

سلام دوستان من میام توی ویژال بیسیک ی دیتا بیس از طریق گزینه Visual Data Manager را انتخاب می کنیم و در پنجره باز شده از منوی File گزینه New وسپس Microsoft Access و بعد Version 7.0 MDB را انتخاب کرده
ارور میده مشکل از کجاست ؟ خواهشا کمک کنید .
*
** Untitl222ed.png*

----------


## vbhamed

> با سلام خدمت دوستان
> من میخواستم یک بانک اطلاعاتی در ویژوال بیسیک بسازم
> یه چیزایی یاد گرفتم ولی ساخت روابط بین جداول و  همچنین کوئری سازی در ویژوال بیسیک رو نفهمیدم
> من یه برنامه میخوام بسارم  که برای دفتر نمره ازش استفاده کنم
> یک جدول دارم برای مشخصات دانش آموزان
> یک جدول برای مشخصات کلا
> یک جدول هم که شامل دوتا فیلد کلیدی هست که باعث میشه این دو جدول به هم مرتبط بشن
> حالا میشه با کوئری ها اطلاعات خاصی رو از این جدواول استخراج کرد
> تو مرحله اول مشکلم با بانکه
> ...


سلام
خب برای این کارهایی که شما نوشتید، بهترین راه استفاده از کتابه،‌اینهمه کتاب بانک اطلاعاتی و ویژوال بیسیک خوب هم هست
راه دوم pdf های آموزشی
راه سوم کلاس

----------


## عیسی بهشتی

سلام دوست عزیز 
لطفا انچه که تهیه کردید بصورت فشرده(زیپ شده) برام ایمیل کنید تا حد توانم همکاری میکنم انشاالله
fib13822002@yahoo.com

----------


## masoodyarab

با سلام
من میخواستم یک جدول خاص مانند نمونه ی زیر در vb درست کنم که هم فیلد های افقی داشته مثل عضویت و مانده و قسط باشه و هم فیلد های عمودی مثل تاریخ ها و قابل چاپ هم باشه میخواستم بدونم آیا ساخت چنین جدولی در vb امکان پذیره یا خیر


nemone.jpg

----------


## isaac23

اگه این عکسی که گذاشتید رو می خواید اره میشه با وی بی و بانک اطلاعاتی اکسس نوشت و مشکلی هم نیست و امکان چاپ هم می تونید بهش اضافه کنید .

----------


## masoodyarab

سلام
ممنون از پاسخگوییتون 
من تونستم یه چیزی شبیه اینو بسازم حالا به یه مشکل دیگه برخوردم من میخوام بتونم یه چیزی مثل نمونه ی زیر بسازم که بتونم توش برای هر نام و نام خانوادگی 4 تا موضوع داشته باشم 
چون در غیر این صورت تو جاهای دیگه ای برام مشکل پیش میاد آیا میشه این کارو هم کرد(من خودم فکر میکنم باید یه کلیدی برای این منظور باشه ولی بلد نیستم) اگر میشه چطوری؟

nemone2.jpg

----------


## isaac23

این ردیف ها همیشه اینجوریه یعنی بیشتر و یا کمتر نمیشه ؟

باید یه فیلد Id توی جدول اولی بذاری و این چهار قسمت هم برابر با اون قرار بدی و هر زمانی که روی اسم طرف کلیک کردی بیاد و اون فیلد های که مثل Id هست رو بهت نشون بده و حالا هر تغییراتی که نیاز هست رو انجام بدی و ذخیره کنی در اخر کار

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

اگر منظورتون ساختار بانک اطلاعاتی هستش به این میگن جداول پدر و فرزند (یا Parent Chield یا Master Details) که با یک فیلد کلید اصلی در جدول پدر و فیلد کلید خارجی در جدول فرزند بهم مرتبط میشن، چیزی شبیه نام خانوادگی در یک خانواده
ولی اگر منظورتون تهیه شکل این جدولیه که کشیدین با کامپوننت ComponentOne vsFlexGrid دقیقا می‌تونید همچین شکلی رو در بیارید

----------


## masoodyarab

> سلام
> 
> اگر منظورتون ساختار بانک اطلاعاتی هستش به این میگن جداول پدر و فرزند (یا Parent Chield یا Master Details) که با یک فیلد کلید اصلی در جدول پدر و فیلد کلید خارجی در جدول فرزند بهم مرتبط میشن، چیزی شبیه نام خانوادگی در یک خانواده
> ولی اگر منظورتون تهیه شکل این جدولیه که کشیدین با کامپوننت ComponentOne vsFlexGrid دقیقا می‌تونید همچین شکلی رو در بیارید



ممنون از راهنماییتون ، آره منظورم همون فیلد پدر و فرزند بود که با یکم کار کردن تونستم یادش بگیرم .

----------

